# A few more fish



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

its geting hard with fish on the spawn, but still catching a few here and there,
Very nice crick fish, we fish the cricks and rivers when spawn hits the lakes because the fish in the cricks and rivers are not spawning yet due to cooler water temps 32 lbs








lake fish
28lbs








another mid 20s


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice fish, that pic of the 32 lber is awesome with the fog in the background!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Have I ever mentioned how much I hate you??? Just kidding, once again awesome man!!!

The cats are spawning here in the river as well. Bites been almost non existent the past two weeks, only have picked up two tiny flatheads. They had the Cabelas King Kat tourny here last week and the results were modest to say the least. Just three weeks ago though i was having bites every 15 minutes it seemed.

How big of a stream did that big boy come out of?? Looks pretty small from the pic???


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

the creek that fish came out of is only about 70yds wide in the wide spots in the narrow spots its only 20yds wide. we caught 6 flats that night we got the 32 but the rest were all 2 to 8lbs, water temp was 73. so we got another 2 weeks or so before spawn on that creek.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice work! thanks for the pics!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

AkronCATS said:


> Nice fish, that pic of the 32 lber is awesome with the fog in the background!!


yes thats a great pic! cant believe a flat of that size came from a creek that small. around here the only thing in creeks that size is Bait!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I never caught any of much size in that crick but biggies got 3 in the 30s biggest 36 and one of his buddys caught a 52 in that crick 100yds up stream from where we was at in the pic. we was fishing a great spot 2 feeder creeks dump into the spot we was at and there was a 13 foot hole. most of the crick is 3 to 8 foot deep.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Once again......very nice Ducky!


----------

